# Anxiety-related fever?



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

For some reason, I barely slept last night. I was tossing and turning and just couldn't fall asleep. Today, right after "waking up", I had a fight with someone I know, which seemed to add to the anxiety and depression I was already feeling. The thing is, now I feel feverish and really hot all over. This had happened before and I usually ignored it, but for some reason, I decided to take my temperature, just in case. Lo and behold, it was over 100.  Now, I know (or at least hope) I'm not sick, so this must be the anxiety. The question is, is this normal? Has this happened to anyone? And since my temp is over 100, even if it's all in my head, should I be worried? I'm thinking about taking some Tylenol. Or maybe a cold shower. I'm even considering going to the doctor. What do you guys think? Any suggestions would truly be appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

ps. Oh yeah, I should add I didn't take my meds last night, which is probably one of the many reasons I couldn't fall asleep. Just thought I'd give you all the details.


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

When I'm stressed, my skin feels warm and I break out in hives. I've never taken my temperature at these times, so I'm not sure if its a fever.

My advice - and I'm not a doctor - is to get some sleep and try to de-stress. If your fever persists, you should probably call an M.D. You may be coming down with the flu or something.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Indy said:


> When I'm stressed, my skin feels warm and I break out in hives. I've never taken my temperature at these times, so I'm not sure if its a fever.
> 
> My advice - and I'm not a doctor - is to get some sleep and try to de-stress. If your fever persists, you should probably call an M.D. You may be coming down with the flu or something.


haha ya i also break out in hives. it starts in my feet and spreads throughout my body. sooo itchy.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I feel feverish once again. Last night, I didn't sleep a wink and yet, I'm not the least bit tired. :no As a matter of fact, this is the most energy I've had in a while. Too bad it is accompanied by this awful feeling in the pit of my stomach, more anxiety than I have felt in months, and horrible depression. The most embarrassing thing is that, while the first night, it may have been due to a simple lack of meds, my current "crisis" is probably being caused by something that happened yesterday on the Internet. I got in a fight with someone, left a site, and it is quite possible that the way I feel right now is all related to that. I told my dad about it and the look on his face said it all. 

"The Internet, WTF?!?!" :sus

He's a very comprehensive individual, but even I must admit this IS ridiculous. And yet, it is happening and I can't seem to stop it. I feel bad and I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to make it. This is not the first time this had happened and every time, I promise myself I will change, be better prepared for the next "crisis". Well, this is the next "crisis" and I am just not ready. I feel like the guy in "Fight Club". Only it is not blatant consumerism that will drive me to madness, but rather, a simple conflict with someone I will never meet, on a digital playground of 1's and 0's. I'd hate to think this is the way it's going to end. :afr

I am Jack's wasted life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nerves can make the body heat up; it has happened to me.
I try to keep my room cool, though.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I've had similar experiences. I feel really hot all over when I get anxious, except for my hands, which are ice cold. Taking a couple of Tylenol wouldn't be a bad idea, in case you really do have a bug or something.


----------

